# Hello from Lincolnshire



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi All,

Just registered but have been on site as a guest picking up tips etc, and my wife & I will be collecting her 2004 3.2 V6 Quattro DSG this Saturday. This will be her first Audi, I currently drive a 2007 Q7 S Line 3.0 TDi, so we go from one extreme to the other! Looking forward to joining in the fun, we're based in Lincolnshire so keep any eye out for a Mugello Blue Q7 trying to keep up with a Glacier Blue TT!

Cheers for now

Grahame & Diane Clayton


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum 

I will keep an eye out, the in-laws live in Lincolnshire (up north of county) so I will keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, have now collected my wifes' TT, just thought I'd post a pic:


----------



## SC-UK (Feb 18, 2009)

Out of curiosity where abouts in Lincolnshire are you from?

Regards

Tom


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

SC-UK said:


> Out of curiosity where abouts in Lincolnshire are you from?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tom


Tom,

We're in

Sunny??? Cleethorpes. Is there a TT Regional Owners section for Lincs area?


----------



## SC-UK (Feb 18, 2009)

Sunny? I don't think so around here!

Not sure about the Regional stuff, only just joined myself yesterday so still finding my way around.

Tom


----------

